# Generador de pulsos para Inyectores Common Rail



## juanfornell (Ene 27, 2011)

Hola. Tengo pensado fabricarme un circuito que envie pulsos de 80V 2A a los inyectores diesel common rail  HDI etc.. para probarlos y demás una vez que tienen presión con una bomba manual.

Debe variar el ancho del pulso entre 1.5ms a 8ms, la etapa para generar pulsos podría emplear un pic configurado para Modulación en anchura de pulso (PWM) con un potenciómetro.

El problema es la etapa de potencia del circuito, buscando por ahí he encontrado un esquema, pero le faltan los valores de los componentes, si alguien sabe decirme y ayudarme en esto, a ver que le parece el esquema. 

Éste esquema lo saqué del texto este de una web que encontre por ahí, lo adjunto para que lo leas.


----------



## personalracing (Jun 10, 2011)

Lo mejor será con transistores Mosfet IRF , éestoy haciendo un generador de pulsos


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola, y no te sirve hacerlo con un 555 haciendolo oscilar a la frecuencias que quieras y mediante un potenciometro lo podes hacer variar la frecuencia? a la salida de este un transistor de potencia tipo 2n30555 o tip3055 y los 80v los podes sacar de un trafo, por que si mal no tengo entendido un inyector no es mas que una selenoide que abre y cierra para dejar pasar combustible, la particularidad del common rail es que trabaja a mas presion solamente.
Despues solo resta poner lo tubitos de esayo y las anotaciones de cuanto tiempo tarda en hacer circular X cantidad de liquido a traves del inyector a X frecuencia (probando con un inyector nuevo).
Saludos


----------



## personalracing (Jun 12, 2011)

Tengo el esquema con 2 555 para inyectores normales a gasolina, la forma de onda no es muy parecida a la de common rail. Puesto que se necesita mayor campo magnético para vencer la inercia del inyector que por el echo de estar a una presión elevada y poseer partes mecánicas en su interior es mucho mayor a los inyectores a gasolina normales.
Por eso se necesita en los primeros instantes auto-inducir un voltaje de 60 a 100V luego éste se estabiliza de 12 a 28 V dependiendo la aplicación del inyector. También es importante el valor de la corriente que es de 10 a 20A.
Ahora, el oscilador está hecho, es del del esquema que te doy en el adjunto.
Lo que hace falta es el valor de inductancia de la bobina luego del oscilador y el valor del capacitor para generar los primero s 60 o 100 V.
Si alguien puede calcular esto le estuviera muy agradecido.


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola, el valor del capacitor debe ser bajo calculo que con .47uf x 400v deberia andar bien ya que lo que nececitas es que se cargue y se descargue rapidamente y el inductor lo tenes en el plano que esta en el pdf (que no tiene qu ser presiso, la unica funcion es almacenar energia) lo unico que debe ser con un cable o hilo bastante grueso para aguantar esos 10amp, lo raro es que no tenga nucleo en el plano que para mi deberia, seguro los que mas saben aqui opinaran algo.
Saludos


----------



## personalracing (Jun 12, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta.
Para hacerle mas interesante a éste proyecto, prometo lo mas pronto posible subir un print screen de los valores que me permiten ingresar tanto de capacitor voltaje y amperaje del Banco de pruebas para inyectores BOSCH EPS200 que es echo en la plataforma windows xp con comunicación serial. Y quizás poder fabricar una fuente tan sofisticada y un software como el de Bosch. Hasta pronto...


----------



## madcosta (Jul 15, 2011)

Aclaración de metido nomas,  si trabajan con alto amperaje pero valores instantáneos muy cortos porque traen unos cables muy finos en los motores, no es necesario cables gruesos, no llegan a 1 mm los que traen el chicote del vehículo, muy bueno el proyecto.


----------



## Adolfoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Ya sé que este tema es algo viejo, pero me gustaría saber si alguien me puede decir que relación matemática exite entre las RPM del motor y la frecuencia de los pulsos de la bobina del inyector.
Por ejemplo para un motor a 500RPM a que frecuencia se deben dar los pulsos y para uno a 7000RPM a que frecuencia deberían ser.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2011)

Adolfoe dijo:


> Ya sé que este tema es algo viejo, pero me gustaría saber si alguien me puede decir que relación matemática exite entre las RPM del motor y la frecuencia de los pulsos de la bobina del inyector.
> Por ejemplo para un motor a 500RPM a que frecuencia se deben dar los pulsos y para uno a 7000RPM a que frecuencia deberían ser.
> 
> Gracias.



¿ Mono-punto o Multi-punto ?
¿ Cilindros ?


----------



## Adolfoe (Oct 24, 2011)

Fogonazo

Gracias por responder. El sistema que quiero implementar debe funcionar para varios tipos de pulsadores, por lo que estaría muy agradecido si pudieras ilustrarme la mayoría de los casos posibles.

Inicialmente el sistema es para probar inyectores multipunto para un motor V8, diesel

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2011)

Si el motor gira a 7000 RPM y hay una ignición por cilindro cada 2 vueltas (4 tiempos) la cantidad de pulsos sera

(7000 RPM / 2) * 8 Cilindros = 28.000 pulsos por minuto a 7000 RPM

Pero esta cantidad esta referida a 1 minuto (RPM), para tenerlo en frecuencia se divide por la cantidad de segundos en 1 minuto (60)

28.000 Pulsos / 60 Segundos ≈ *467 Hz*

Esto es el Total de pulsos, pero a cada inyector le toca 1/8 (8 Cilindros) de esto:

*467 / 8 = 58,7 Hz* pulsos por segundo a cada inyector.



Y si no es así, seguramente, sera de otra manera


----------



## Adolfoe (Oct 28, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas fogonazo


----------



## moverar (Oct 31, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Y si no es así, seguramente, sera de otra manera*


----------



## SOPORTE1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buen Dia
A mi tambien me interesa este tema , quiero armar uno de estos pulsadores para mi taller 
Aqui encontre un diagrama en You Tube en un Canal  y unos modelos quisas ayuden en algo y si pueden ayudarme ami tambien


----------



## adrservislab (May 21, 2013)

hola. que paso con sus proyectos, comenten que tambien me intereza hacer unos de estos equipos


----------



## denis92 (May 3, 2014)

Hola que tal, estoy queriendo armar una fuente para inyectores common rail. En livewire simule un 555 como generador de pulsos multiastable y arme un circuito de aplicación con una bobina y el mismo funciona a 12v. Tengo un trafo de 42+42 por 10amper alguien sabe si lo puedo utilizar con un 555 multiastable y usar mosfet en la salida para conmutar en continua el voltaje de una fuente hecha con el trafo que les comente.Aqui les muestro lo que estube ensayando. Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (May 4, 2014)

hola denis92 ........  yo arme este y funciona re-bien .... me lo paso el esquema un amigo del foro ...... por aca tenes los PDF listos para planchar y guia de montaje  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/877999/ _.........  y por aca esta la foto del aparato terminado Ver el archivo adjunto 104313 ... otra vista ....  Ver el archivo adjunto 104312  lo que tendrias que adaptar el la salida al voltaje alto o separar  los voltjes en la placa 12v ....  y agregarle los 80v .........  se puede cortando las pistas de cobre (es donde esta la flecha amarilla y el corte en azul ) ....   da lugar a que pongas una bornera y conectar alli los 80v .... si queres te genero un nuevo PDF con la reforma no me cuesta nada porque tengo el original ..aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ...... los transistores (IRF) te sirven igual aguantan ese voltaje (sobredimencionados ) ........ tal vez haga falta dicipador ..... juan


----------



## denis92 (May 4, 2014)

Que tal juan como va?
yo tengo armado el de naftero, tenia la idea de implementar el trafo de 42+42v con 10amp. de corriente.
Lo usas para inductivos y piezo electricos? 
Tengo entendido que inductivos funcionan con 80v y los piezo con 110v.
Saludos!

pd: Te quedo de maravillas la placa, cuanto profesionalismo compañero.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 4, 2014)

hola denis92 ..bueno aca te subo los pdf reformados para las dos tenciones...y no creo que tengas problemas .... en cuanto a la carga... piezo o inductivos ..... los IRF se las aguantan de sobra ..cualquier duda consulta tranquilo ... juan       ... PD :en cuanto a la placa ..... hoy en dia todos mis montajes son asi ....... trato de ser lo mas prolijo que se pueda (aprendi que eso quita muchos errores de funcionamiento ) y la tecnica es facil ...... y no lleva mas trabajo o atencion que las otras.


----------



## denis92 (May 4, 2014)

Muchas gracias Juan, te muestro el ensayo que estoy haciendo con los distintos voltajes.
Que voltajes utilizas para piezoelectricos? 
Mi idea es usar una rama del trafo para inductivos la cual me entrega un voltaje en continua de 58V. Y para piezoelectricos usar las dos ramas las cuales me entregan un voltaje en continua de 104v.
Mañana estaré armando la placa y subire fotos para compartir de la placa.
En tu placa veo que utilizas el mismo voltaje, es para piezo e inductivos?
 Desde ya muchas gracias compañero.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 5, 2014)

hola amigo ..aaaaaaaaaa veeeeeer como te explico de manera que me entiendas .....  bueno el uso que le doy es en 12v...pero te cuento que el diseño y uso original ....  era para vehiculos grandes ..... que el amigo solaris8 aplica ....... donde dice 80/100v ...... alli colocas la alimentacion de la fuente ...... y lo que haces para el uso .....  es cambiar su voltaje ..... (un comutador aparte) ...... en el caso de los piezo electricos andaria bien entre 95 / 104 v  y en el caso de los inductivos 75 / 80v es importante que tengas en cuenta los capacitores y el diodo que proteje de la inversa en la comutacion tanto en el tiempo (rpm) ....... y como en el tiempo de apertura y cierre ........ como asi tambien el IRF (que consigas ) ...... fijate la hoja de datos  los voltajes que manejan ...  juan


----------



## denis92 (May 5, 2014)

Te entiendo juan, el 555 time funciona con un voltaje de hasta 16v nada mas. Entonces lo que hare es lo siguiente:
 Usare las dos ramas del trafo las cuales en continua me entregan 103v para piezoelectricos y mediante un swich para los inductivos usare una rama del trafo y en serie agregare otro trafo de 18v 5amper. lo cual el voltaje de continua sera de 75v. Tu la tensión de conmutación , es decir el alto voltaje. Lo sacas de un trafo convencional?
En cuanto termine la placa y la fuente sacare fotos para mostrarte.
Desde ya muchas gracias Juan por tu gran ayuda y atención, es un gusto compartir ideas de este proyecto contigo y con el foro. Saludos!


----------



## locodelafonola (May 5, 2014)

hola denis92 ..... sip esta correcto tu razonamiento ..... es muy problable que funcione correctamente .... vamos aver si traigo al post a mi amigaso solaris8 ....... el tiene mucha experiencia con esos inyectores ....  en cuanto al trafo que uso (12v) son de los injectores de los autos nafteros normales .... lo hice con un trafo de dicroica ........  ahora la parte de control que queda al separar ...va a consumir muy poco ....... no saque calculos..... pero no creo que consuma mas de 1amp....... asi que si sobre eso era lo que preguntas ...... por alli buscamos una solucion ...... vos tranquilo ..... y gracias a vos ........ por la buena onda ....... que eso es lo bueno del foro ...... juan


----------



## omarlanza (May 10, 2014)

Hola a todos ! Estoy haciendo un generador de inyectores y quería aportar algunas cosas :   estoy empezando a aprender a fuerza de hacer macanas ( soy mecánico de profesión ) , armé un monoastable con 555 y un irf530 con un planito que anda por acá y se me quemó , pensé , lo puse al revés , lo cambié y se me sigue quemando . Vuelvo a decir que soy más nuevo que nadie ... la out del 555 ( pata 3 ) me alimenta un inyector de cherokee y anda ( hablo de prueba ) pero no me aclaro para conectar el T correctamente . La r es la que dice  y todos los valores correctos . Tengo el datasheet de todos los componentes . Puse a la salida del ic un inyector de Peugeot hdi y anduvo 5 minutos y se voló el ic ( logico , no ? ) . Ajajajaaj  .
También tenía  la duda de los 80 volts y me fui a un taller de diésel y electrónica , mi amigo me prestó un manual de bosch y me lo explico el , que el inyector anda con 12 , NO con 80 . La máquina de Bosch que limpian y prueban los inyectores dice y mide 12,6 , nunca 80 . 
El plano que anda por aca ( creo que se llama sch-inyector ) anda con 2 555 , yo por metido e innovador ajjajajajj , puse un 556 y anda bien . 
Me pueden decir decir cómo pongo el T correctamente ?? 
Espero haber aportado algo ! 
Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2014)

omarlanza dijo:


> Hola a todos ! Estoy haciendo un generador de inyectores y quería aportar algunas cosas :   estoy empezando a aprender a fuerza de hacer macanas ( soy mecánico de profesión ) , armé un monoastable con 555 y un irf530 con un planito que anda por acá y se me quemó , pensé , lo puse al revés , lo cambié y se me sigue quemando . Vuelvo a decir que soy más nuevo que nadie ... la out del 555 ( pata 3 ) me alimenta un inyector de cherokee y anda ( hablo de prueba ) pero no me aclaro para conectar el T correctamente . La r es la que dice  y todos los valores correctos . Tengo el datasheet de todos los componentes . Puse a la salida del ic un inyector de Peugeot hdi y anduvo 5 minutos y se voló el ic ( logico , no ? ) . Ajajajaaj  .
> También tenía  la duda de los 80 volts y me fui a un taller de diésel y electrónica , mi amigo me prestó un manual de bosch y me lo explico el , que el inyector anda con 12 , NO con 80 . La máquina de Bosch que limpian y prueban los inyectores dice y mide 12,6 , nunca 80 .
> El plano que anda por aca ( creo que se llama sch-inyector ) anda con 2 555 , yo por metido e innovador ajjajajajj , puse un 556 y anda bien .
> Me pueden decir decir cómo pongo el T correctamente ??
> ...



Sube (AL Foro) el esquema de lo que llevar armado para ver donde puede encontrarse la falla


----------



## fredd2 (May 10, 2014)

De metido no mas, al circuito que esta mas arriba (que me imagino que es el que armo el muchacho) no le esta faltando una resistencia a la salida del 555? para limitar un poco la corriente para no quemarlo, repito, de metido no mas.Saludos


----------



## omarlanza (May 12, 2014)

aca subo un pdf con datos de los piezoelectricos , ojala les sirvan muchachos , salu2



buenas noches foro !! este circuito es el que arme , pero anda solo en el livewire , en el pcb no , seguro que conecté mal el transistor  gracias por la ayuda


----------



## denis92 (May 16, 2014)

Hola , estoy armando la etapa de potencia. En los piezoeléctricos cuando están inyectando y la ECU desconecta el pulso, el inyector queda abierto. Para evitar que se funda un piston pone en corto los pines del inyector para que vuelva a tener la forma el piezo. Si alguien sabe un circuito. Desde ya muchas gracias! Saludos


----------



## denis92 (May 18, 2014)

Estube viendo en el osciloscoio la señal de nafteros y es de 60v con una impedancia de 15ohm, siendo que los de common rail tienen una impedancia de 0,3 ohm. Me parece que se exitan con 12v  como dice un compañero en un comentario de por ahi arriba. Saludos


----------



## omarlanza (May 23, 2014)

Denis vi tu msj recién . Yo hice una prueba con un 555 y pude encender un inyector de cheroke en la pata 3 , como habrás leido , se me quemó el integrado ( lo puse sin transistor de salida ) . Con esto te quiero decir que anda con 12 , no con 60 . Los piezos son otra cosa , tienen un pulso de entre 80- 115 v y cuando acaba el pulso  cierra . Muy linda tu ciudad , fui varias veces a correr con el cherokee hace unos cuantos años !!


----------



## locodelafonola (May 23, 2014)

hola bueno ...... llego tarde no ????? .. aclaremos las cosas ... los injectores de los nafteros son una cosa y hablamos de la injeccion comun ....... los INYECTORES COMMON RAIL .... son otra cosa ....... sip ....... teoricamente son de 12v ......... pero ya lo mostro denis92 mas atras ...... tiene un multiplicador de voltaje ... a no confundir eso ....... por lo general se queda donde esta el motor ..... y al retira el inyector no tenes amplificador de voltaje ........ la solucion de denis92 es correcta ......  con el circuito que postie .... arme y funciona ¡¡¡¡ .es para 12v ...... ahora la reforma que le hice para el amigo denis92 ..... es para los piezoz e inductivos con el voltaje correspondiente .. pero si alli en la bornera del voltaje ....... metemos 12v tambien andaria para los nafteros comunes ...... el circuito esta minimizado al maximo.... y logico para que funcione seguro .... ahora no se trata de ahorrar componentes ....... cada uno de ellos tiene la funcion especifica ... y en cuanto al caso de denis92 ....... es raro que te suceda eso .......  porque el segundo 555 es el que te da el tiempo de apertura y cierre .......  y el diodo y el capacitor que estan en paraleleo con el injector debe consumir o absorver ese remanente permitiendo el cierre de mismo .... sino habria que invertir la señal de 555 .......... pero creo que no es el caso .... mostra lo que armaste ... y vemos que pasa .... un abrazo ..... juan


----------



## denis92 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hola tanto tiempo como les va? agradesco mucho su respuesta. Hice una prueba de la fuente armada en plaqueta pero sin gabinete. Estoy esperando que me avisen cuando me hagan el plegado de la chapa para el gabinete.  Omarlanza gracias, si la verdad esta muy linda la Patagonia, una preguntilla acerca de tu cherokee, el inyector que probaste y anduvo con 12v era Delphi o Bosch?


----------



## medinacruzz (Nov 17, 2014)

hola amigos de foros de electronica,. les comento que en mi rregion no pudimos encontrar una ecu para un chevi galaxi,. y mi cliente me dijo yo se que tu fabricas circuitos de rradio,.. crees que me puedes haser un circuito que controle el sistema,.. me puse a analisar como funciona todo esto,. porque a parte de trabajar electronica tengo un teller mecanico automotriz,.bien como al mes y medio hise el sircuito con algunos ic transistores irf y bj de alto A,. despues de darle unos ajustes me quede imprecionado de como rrespondia todo ala perfeccion,. los 555 son unos ic buenicimos para estos proyectos como generadores de ondas cuadradas sos buenos,. eso depende como lo hagamos,. este circuito controla 6 inyectores y 6 bovinas de alta tencion,. aclaro algo estos circuitos tabajan con orden de rpm y sincronismo del sistema del motor,... buscare en algunos archibos por hai y subire todo el proyecto por si a algien le sirbe,..... asta luego amigos


----------



## CERNICALO (Oct 28, 2015)

Hola, buenos dias, en los injectores common rail bosch inductivos, se puede medir la alzada de la bolita de la valvula, mediante un reloj comparador, dandole un solo pulso, alguna sugerencia de circuito?

De antemano, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2015)

CERNICALO dijo:


> Hola, buenos dias, en los injectores common rail bosch inductivos, se puede medir la alzada de la bolita de la valvula, mediante un reloj comparador, dandole un solo pulso, alguna sugerencia de circuito?
> 
> De antemano, gracias.




Si estás dudando de que el inyector no "Abra" correctamente, podrías conectarlo a un generador de pulsos, hacer trabajar el inyector durante unos minutos y medir con una probeta graduada cuanto combustible dejó pasar.





Esto lo comparas con lo que dejó pasar un inyector "Confiable" y de la comparación, sacas tus conclusiones.


----------



## CERNICALO (Oct 28, 2015)

Mi problema, no es probar el injector, es poder aplicar un pulso unico, para activar el solenoide y medir la alzada de la bolita, despues de lapear la valvula, para dar la altura, con las arandelas de calibracion, como soy nuevo, no me deja poner un video.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2015)

Justamente, la alzada es la que determina el paso de combustible, y esto lo debes controlar de una forma similar a la que trabaja el inyector en funcionamiento.

Aplicar una tensión fija durante un tiempo prolongado podría dañar la bobina del inyector. En funcionamiento normal, esa bobina trabaja durante solo algunos mS. 

Coloca el link al video sin el "WWW" y yo lo acomodo.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 28, 2015)

Como dice fogo, si le dejas una tensión continua constante la bobina se quema, lo que si podes hacer y de hecho se hace, es excitar la bobina con un pulso de 12V muy corto y bajar a 6V para mantenerlo abierto y evitas que se quema la bobina, ojo esos 6V pueden ser 8 u otro valor que se lo llama de mantenimiento.


----------



## CERNICALO (Oct 28, 2015)

Ya, aqui estan los enlaces  a los videos, yo cero que con un pulso inicial de 80v y despues con 12v 10A, seria suficiente, la duracion total es muy poca, como se aprecia en los videos.


----------



## Gacsms (Nov 10, 2015)

Hola, CERNICALO
Perdon por la intromision, Lo que necesitas es un pulso que dure 1 segundo y un descanso de 1 minuto para refrescar la bobina del inyector. Para todos los inyrctores "inductivos" common ral  la tension es de 12 Vcc y van desde los 2 a 8 Amper, segun la marca del inyector. 
Se me hace que se puede realizar el proyecto con un pic chico, 12f629, usando el reloj interno del mismo y potenciando la salida con un IRFZ44 (Mosfet), La fuente de alimentacion puede ser una bateria.
Si me tenes un poco de paciensa te subo un diagrama y el programa para el pic......


----------



## CERNICALO (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok, gracias, quedo pendiente.


----------



## Gacsms (Nov 11, 2015)

Hola aca va un poco del circuito.. En la proxima va el programa para el pic...


----------



## Gacsms (Nov 11, 2015)

Hola aca van las modificaciones y el programa para el pic,esta escrito en CCS es muy sencillo asi que no habria problema en pasar a otro lenguaje.
En el zip Proyecto estan
El codigo en C
El Circuito Reformado
Y una simulacion en Proteus. 
Si hay alguna duda, me avisan....


----------



## CERNICALO (Nov 13, 2015)

Te pasaste, no entiendo, como se genera el voltaje de los 80v, para romper la "inercia", para levantar la valvula, esta muy claro el circuito, quedo atento, saludos y gracias.


----------



## Gacsms (Nov 13, 2015)

Hola, Te comento. No hace falta romper ninguna inercia con 80 V, eso es para los Piezoelectricos, de los cuales no estamos hablando.
El circuito es para los Inyectores INDUCTIVOS o sea con bobinas de 12V, los cuales son la mayoria y hasta los (CRI), salvando un par de tipos. (HEUI, EUI).
La potencia la toma de una bateria bien cargada.
Aclaro, este circuito sirve para un test de elevacion de la bolilla, en inyectores INDUCTIVOS bosch..
Cualquier cosa, avisame.


----------



## CERNICALO (Nov 13, 2015)

Ok, gracias, mi pregunta es por que cuando analizan la forma de onda de los inductivos, muestra alto voltaje al inicio, en este documento se muestra lo que te menciono, en la pagina 50.

https://personel.omu.edu.tr/docs/ders_dokumanlari/894_52413_1913.pdf

Tambien, muestra lo que tu mencionas de los piezo.

Quedo atento a tus comentarios.


----------



## Gacsms (Nov 13, 2015)

Hola. 
Primaro que nada, hay que tomar con pinzas la info, que anda por la red. exepto   que sea oficial la cual es escasa y nula. En lo referido a las caracteristicas de elementos espacificos. 
El pdf que mostras, es un documento en general, como para tener una idea de como funciona.
Ahora las bobinas, en materia electrica tiene ciertos comportamientos, que no puedo explicar sin hacer una introduccion a electromagnetismo. Lo cual no es mi intencion.
Si tenes experiencia a la toma de valores con el osciloscopio y formas de onda, veras, que toda bobina tiene picos, al inicio de energizada, que despues se va amortiguando en el tiempo, esttos picos de tension elevada y diferente a lo esperado es normal, por la caracteristicas que presentan las bobinas. Como menciono al principio.
Espero que sirva esta corta explicacion..


----------



## CERNICALO (Nov 13, 2015)

Me quedo muy claro, te agradezco el tiempo y paciencia, en pic, no tengo experiencia, pero algo he armado hace tiempo en arduino, asi que me es mas facil, adaptar el concepto a lo que se, que hacer algo en pic, ademas el arduino, ya lo tengo, me gustaria armar algo asi:

http://www.sirini.it/attachments/article/49/AZ0220-CRR_ENG.pdf

Con arduino, no seria muy dificil, que te parece?


----------



## Gacsms (Nov 13, 2015)

Hola.
 Mira con arduino, tengo nula experiencias.
Pero si es parecido al pic, lo que queres diseñar es 100x100, viable.
Desde la perspectiva de un pic, se tomaria 3 entradas A/D, y con circuitos auxiliares, se lo prepara para tomar medidas de Resistencia de la bobina, consumo de corriente y la tension aplicada. Y ya tendrias un
instrumento bastante interesante......


----------



## luisrajo (Dic 7, 2015)

Buenas noches, colegas, he estado trabajando en un diseño de este equipo basado en Arduino + pantalla lcd con la cual a través de unos potenciometros en las entradas analogicas colecto datos como : RPM, Tiempo de inyección (milisegundos), además de cuanto tiempo queres someter a la prueba del inyector.
Hasta aqui el proyecto ha tenido sus complicaciones naturales, pero no he logrado resolver esa maldita duda: Voltaje para inyectores common rail (Denso y Bosch) tanto para magneticos y piezoelectricos.
Así que si alguien ya efectuo pruebas por favor comente para completar el proyecto.

Saludos!


----------



## denis92 (Ene 29, 2016)

Hola que tal subo un diagrama del circuito que hice para los inductivos tomando como referencia el voltaje de una fuente ya hecha con osciloscopio medi 22v.


----------



## denis92 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hola que tal les muestro un circuito para inyectores piezo-electricos  queria compartir una duda agradecería mucho su opinion de hacer este circuito con 555 accionando mosfet


----------



## juanrojas2093 (Feb 23, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo ..aaaaaaaaaa veeeeeer como te explico de manera que me entiendas .....  bueno el uso que le doy es en 12v...pero te cuento que el diseño y uso original ....  era para vehiculos grandes ..... que el amigo solaris8 aplica ....... donde dice 80/100v ...... alli colocas la alimentacion de la fuente ...... y lo que haces para el uso .....  es cambiar su voltaje ..... (un comutador aparte) ...... en el caso de los piezo electricos andaria bien entre 95 / 104 v  y en el caso de los inductivos 75 / 80v es importante que tengas en cuenta los capacitores y el diodo que proteje de la inversa en la comutacion tanto en el tiempo (rpm) ....... y como en el tiempo de apertura y cierre ........ como asi tambien el IRF (que consigas ) ...... fijate la hoja de datos  los voltajes que manejan ...  juan



Hola Tambien estoy en la investigacion de  poder hacer un generador ded pulso para injectores diesel y mas adelante una interfaz para el control desde la pc cualquier duda espero contar con tu ayuda tengo concimiento en programacion de pic y ahora estoy y trabajando en el area automotriz   inyeccion electronica  Saludos


----------



## juanrojas2093 (Feb 24, 2016)

Gacsms dijo:


> Hola.
> Primaro que nada, hay que tomar con pinzas la info, que anda por la red. exepto   que sea oficial la cual es escasa y nula. En lo referido a las caracteristicas de elementos espacificos.
> El pdf que mostras, es un documento en general, como para tener una idea de como funciona.
> Ahora las bobinas, en materia electrica tiene ciertos comportamientos, que no puedo explicar sin hacer una introduccion a electromagnetismo. Lo cual no es mi intencion.
> ...



Hola Amigo si tienes razon tambien revisando por la web he entendido que la bobina hace una autoinduccion y esto genera picos de voltaje q son direccionados  con un diodo hacia un capacitor y este mismo capacitor se carga para luego dar inicio a los injectores diesel bosch y con el tiempo se va estabilizando y recibe un voltaje constante  ya publicare algunas imagenes en el osciloscopio Saludos 
mi duda es cuando mido  voltaje de la bobina el mutimetro me marca 76v y ahora experimentare con los diagramas q compartieron y comentare mi experiencia





CERNICALO dijo:


> Me quedo muy claro, te agradezco el tiempo y paciencia, en pic, no tengo experiencia, pero algo he armado hace tiempo en arduino, asi que me es mas facil, adaptar el concepto a lo que se, que hacer algo en pic, ademas el arduino, ya lo tengo, me gustaria armar algo asi:
> 
> http://www.sirini.it/attachments/article/49/AZ0220-CRR_ENG.pdf
> 
> Con arduino, no seria muy dificil, que te parece?



Hola amigo como vas con el proyecto yo tengo conociemientos en programacion en la plataforma arduino y pic podemos diseñar segun a tus necesidades


----------



## Jonniryvers (Mar 27, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy de Brasil, saludos.
Necesito un esquema para el montaje de un probador de inyectores Common Rail, magnéticos y piezoeléctrico , Bosch y Denso.

Puede alguien ayudarme a construir?
Algunos proyectos confirmada?
Estoy diesel mecánico, quiero construir mi banco de pruebas.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 27, 2016)

Pues prueba este probador de inyectores, para magneticos seguro va. Ancho de pulso de 3 mseg, variación de frecuencia simulando 450 RPM como minimo y unas 4500 RPM como máximo.


PD: Si quieres puedes reeemplazar el TIP142 por un MOSFET IRFP360, saludos.


----------



## Jonniryvers (Mar 28, 2016)

muy bien  !!!
Gracias amigo por el proyecto.
con este proyecto que puedo utilizar en inyectores piezoeléctricos?
Tengo que adaptar un interruptor utilizando las magnético y Piezo?

cualquier noticia para agregar al proyecto.
muchas gracias.


----------



## palite (Nov 4, 2016)

Hola muy buenas, lo primero que he tenido que estudiar para registrarme  ni idea de electrónica y me pedían el rt de unas resistencias, que grande es san google  de antemano daros las gracias por las respuestas si ese es el caso, al lio.

simple, vi un diagrama de un pulsador para inyección con un 555 y me lie la manta a la cabeza sin saber nada de nada de electrónica y montado esta en una protoboard porque ni idea de planchar ni soldar, le pongo una fuente de pc a 12v y el led encienda haciendome la onda cuadrada, perfecto, pero contra mas leo menos me aclaro, entre inyectores inductivos, piezoelectricos y demás.... bueno he visto un vídeo donde un chaval utiliza 2 fuentes una para el circuito y otro para el inyector, coge el negativo del circuito y el positivo de otra fuente, pudiera ser que si yo utilizo una fuente secundaria de 110v y le conecto el positivo al inyector y el negativo del circuito de 12v me abra el inyector piezoelectrico common rail? se fundirá algo en el circuito? como por ejemplo los mosfets que son de 17 amperios, simplemente no funcionara porque los pulsos de la onda van por el positivo?


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 4, 2016)

Pues veo que las resistencias de los mosfet son muyyyyy grandes, no te van a funcionar bien y hasta te pueden calentar. Ponele unas de 10 ohms. Con respecto a los inyectores piezoelectricos tene en cuanta que el funcionamiento no es el de todos iguales van desde unos 80V hasta 150V. Si bien con 110V estas en el medio no se si puedas llegar a tener algún problema. El resto esta bien


----------



## juanfornell (Nov 4, 2016)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues veo que las resistencias de los mosfet son muyyyyy grandes, no te van a funcionar bien y hasta te pueden calentar. Ponele unas de 10 ohms. Con respecto a los inyectores piezoelectricos tene en cuanta que el funcionamiento no es el de todos iguales van desde unos 80V hasta 150V. Si bien con 110V estas en el medio no se si puedas llegar a tener algún problema. El resto esta bien




Y de donde saca el coche los 80v  si la bateria es de 12v?    Lleva en la centralita algun inversor de tension supongo

Si lo quereis es hacer un comprobador, no le veo mucho sentido sacar 4 salidas  del lm555
Y tambien que este sea capaz de sacar lo suficiente por la pata 3. Para activar los 4 mosfet


----------



## palite (Nov 4, 2016)

joe, muchas gracias por responder, ammm las resistencias que dices son esas que en el diagrama pone 1k, no? y de cuanto tendrían que ser, o sea no tengo ni idea de electrónica me puedes indicar exactamente que tengo que pedir en la tienda de electrónica?

y por otra parte me alegra saber que lo que pensaba funcionara, que maravilla, bueno he dicho 110v porque me sonaba de haberlo leído por ahí, pero lo ideal seria hacerme con una fuente variable que supere los 150v y así tengo todo el rango cubierto y solo tendría que mirar las especificaciones de los inyectores, ahhhh y que la fuente tenga buen amperaje, lo que no se es cuanto seria lo ideal para no tener problemas, sabrías tu decirme? por lo demás dices que cambiando las resistencias tiene que funcionar todo, como te digo ni idea de electrónica, el amperaje de consumo del inyector entiendo que no le afecta al circuito porque se lo esta dando la fuente no?
y otra cosa seria interesante ponerle algún tipo de fusible al circuito para mayor seguridad o es tontería ya que no corre peligro porque la tensión se la da la fuente externa, y si estaría bien ponerlo, donde exactamente debería de ponerlo? 

jajajaja, lo siento, soy ignorante total, perdóname por todas las preguntas tontas que para vosotros son el día a día pero ya te digo hasta hace 2 días a todas las resistencias le llamaba "esas bombitas con rayas" 

MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!



Hola Juanfornell, ammm no puedo discutir sobre el tema, no tengo ni la menor idea, lo siento pero te puedo decir que la intención de que tenga 4 salidas es para poder montar 4 inyectores fuera del coche para poder hacerle una limpieza o comprobar el caudal y la forma del pulverizado, se que todo de una forma poco profesional, pero es que no lo soy, se que no voy a tener los 400 bares de una bomba common rail y por lo tanto todas las pruebas no son concluyentes, pero por lo menos si quiero utilizar un liquido limpiador de inyección no tengo que echarlo al deposito ya que muchas veces es peor el remedio que la enfermedad porque arranca suciedad de la buena, porque esta tapando alguna junta y al pasar por todo el circuito te monta la de dios.


----------



## juanfornell (Nov 4, 2016)

Te comento, el aparato comprobador que tienen en un taller que conozco, la caja tiene aproximadamente el tamaño de un radio cd de coche, y tiene una sola salida de pulsos, lleva dos potenciometros. Uno para ajustar la frecuencia. Y el otro el pulso , si no recuerdo mal

Para probarlos uno por uno, lo conectan a una bomba manual de presion y tarado de inyectores y van bombeando mientras el inyector va pulverizando, y a simple vista se puede percibir el cono de pulverizado. Mas fino que un aerosol.


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 4, 2016)

Si las reistencias de 1k cambialas por resistencias de 10 ohms. En cuanto a la corriente te la provee la fuente de alta tension. Lo que si viendo los mosfet te convendria usar otros como el IRFP360 o los STP20N50 ya que soportan la tension de fuente y los sobrepicos que los inyectores puedan generar. Los de tu diagrama se quemaran ni bien quieras probar uno.
Si en las computadoras traen incorporado un sistema conmutado de elevación de tension para los inyectores


----------



## palite (Nov 4, 2016)

juanfornell, si he visto vídeos con el sistema que comentas, la verdad es que seguramente sea la mejor opción y mas fiable para hacer un trabajo profesional de diagnostico de inyectores sin llegar a las maquinas profesionales de mucho dinero, esta claro que no voy a llegar con una bomba eléctrica a 350 o 400 bares y descarto una rotativa por lo que conlleva de costes y volumen, es simplemente como hobby, la idea es una limpieza con limpia inyectores y si puedo poner 4 mejor que uno aunque no le pueda hacer la prueba de estanqueidad porque no trabaje a la presión debida.

no tengo ni idea de electrónica creo que el pulso es el tiempo que permanece abierto por decirlo así el inyector y la frecuencia el tiempo que transcurre entre pulso y pulso, creo, así por lógica deductiva pero no llego a comprender para que puede valer el tener esa posibilidad, si sabes o alguien sabe que ventaja tendría y tiene a bien explicármelo, agradecido estaría.

juanma2468 gracias por las correcciones, así lo haré, por cierto que me acabo de tropezar con un comentario que por desgracia he perdido su ubicación porque quería enseñártelo que aseguraba que con 12v y 8 o 9 amperios abría un inyector piezoelectrico common rail, de verdad no entiendo nada, cada uno dice una cosa.

Muchas gracias por todo, aun me queda para tenerlo todo armado cuando lo termine os informare por si a alguien le sirve para futuras visitas. de todas formas no descarto dejarme caer por aquí para cualquier duda que me surja, muchas gracias.


----------



## garciaaldo (Nov 22, 2016)

esto funciona para inyectores electricos 
diesel


----------



## roiierAQP (Feb 16, 2017)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola denis92 ..bueno aca te subo los pdf reformados para las dos tenciones...y no creo que tengas problemas .... En cuanto a la carga... Piezo o inductivos ..... Los irf se las aguantan de sobra ..cualquier duda consulta tranquilo ... Juan       ... Pd :en cuanto a la placa ..... Hoy en dia todos mis montajes son asi ....... Trato de ser lo mas prolijo que se pueda (aprendi que eso quita muchos errores de funcionamiento ) y la tecnica es facil ...... Y no lleva mas trabajo o atencion que las otras.



amigo me podrias explicar porque le haces el corte a la pista.?


----------



## juanfornell (Feb 16, 2017)

Donde estan los pdf?  Me gustaria ver el esquema


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 16, 2017)

Hola 





roiierAQP dijo:


> amigo me podrias explicar porque le haces el corte a la pista.?


 si te referis al corte de esta imagen​Ver el archivo adjunto 109642Es porque se dividen las alimentaciones ., la parte logica o de control funciona con 12v ., y la alimentacion de los inyectores common rail es de 80v o 110v (depende de cual )​ Si leen todo el post ., encontran las respuestas​


juanfornell dijo:


> Donde estan los pdf?  Me gustaria ver el esquema


 Este circuito lo publico solaris8 ., en otro post (no me acuerdo cual )​ Y yo lo arme par el asi probamos si funcionaba ., este es el correcto porque veo muchos con un solo 555 ., y se olvidan del tiempo de apertura​ Creo que el post era "pulsador para inyectores" o algo asi​ La placa no la tengo mas ., se la regale a otro integarnte del foro "alberto1955"​


----------



## RoJaS210978 (Ago 18, 2017)

Hola a todos, creo que debe ser la decima vez que leo desde el principio cada uno de los mensajes, si bien para estas alturas he logrado entender casi todo tengo mis dudas...

1.- La placa de Solaris8 funciona con ambos inyectores me refiero a los inductivos y los piezoeléctricos common rail sin quemarse?. la pregunta es a raíz de leo y releo en distintos lugares de que solo utiliza un pico de 75v a 120v que se producen al descargar un capacitor, circuito que también esta en un post de este hilo, y luego desciende a los 12v, sin embargo la placa de solaris8 tiene el disparo y la permanencia siempre a alto voltaje, o me equivoco?
2.- En el supuesto caso de que esta placa funcione, y digo supuesto porque no la he armado, los repetidos disparos ....supongamos prueba, control de pulverización o limpieza del inyector, no lo dañaría?
Me interesan sus comentarios
Saludos a todos.


----------



## dardoelectro (Dic 23, 2017)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer post y no se si esta bien en este lugar o no.
Veo muy interesante todo este tema del probador de inyectores common rail.
Mi consulta es la siguiente,¿ se podría usar un Modulo EDU de toyota, ye que este esta separado de la ecu? se que es para sistemas DENSO, no se si aplica a los demás sistemas de common rail?
también vi que alguien consulto como hace la ecu para sacar 80/100 volts si trabaja con 12 volts, me imagino que tendrá algo asi como un inverter de eleva el voltaje de 12 a 80/100.
Bueno dejo la consulta del Modulo EDU, ya que al estar separado de la ecu y ser el que hace de inverter pos asi llamarlo
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Gacsms (May 8, 2018)

Hola, si me permiten intento poner en claro algunas cuestiones, por que vi una ensalada de ideas, muy poco claras. Lo mismo que vi en muchos foros relacionados con el tema.
saber diferenciar, entre un inyector inductivo (con bobina), y un Inyector Piezoelectrico.
El inductivo funciona con 12 Vcc x 2 Amper o mas, segun marca y modelo. Con los circuitos posteados con  el CI 555, funcionan perfectamente. sin riesgo a quemar nada. Para agregar la fuente puede ser una bateria o una fuente AT o ATX de una PC, esta tiene la potencia necesaria para activar el solenoide del inyector.
El inyector piezoelectico es totalmente distinto. Para activarlo se necesita una fuente de 80 Vcc. ?A.
Es necesario elevar la tension de 12 vcc a 80vcc, en la red hay circuitos que hacen esto, busquenlo por conversor elevador BOOTS. o fabricar una fuente lineal o switching, que entregue 80 vcc x 5 A.  La tension entregada en este punto se la  pasa por un circuito similar al de los inductivos con CI555 que en vez de ser de 12vcc es de 80 vcc. Hago un parate aca, para explallarme un poco. El piezoelectrico se comporta como un capacitor. esto quiere decir que cuando se le entrega tension este queda cargado a la tension de fuente (80 vcc) por ende los elementos quedan expandidos y la valvula de control  (retorno) queda activada. Es necesario descargar el elemento piezoelectrico para volver a otro ciclo de inyeccion. Ahora en este punto no tengo claro como hacerlo. Algunos dicen invrtir la polaridad, por lo que entiendo no es posible hacer esto. Si alguien tiene una solucion a este problema seria bien recibido.
Tengo la idea de hacer el control con un Microcontrolador, con tiempos de Pre y Post Inyeccion, tiempos estandard de pruebas en RPM y tiempo de inyeccion.
Espero haber contribuido en algo, los avances que voy haciendo los ire comunicando al foro. Gracias


----------



## sergiot (May 8, 2018)

No lo pensaste con una salida push pull?? un par complementario que uno entregue los 80vcc y el otro lo pone a masa cuando el pulso desaparece o pasa a 0v.


----------



## Tongag25 (Jul 28, 2018)

hola gente estoy trabajando en este proyecto pero también tengo el problema de los piezoelectricos, alguien logro realizar el probador completo?


----------



## masfas25 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hola Gente! Encontre un generador de pulsos para inyector common rail que no funciona y pensaba usar el trafo que trae, buscando por san google encontre que hace 4 años alguien ya habia preguntado por el mismo circuito en otra pagina donde esta creo el diagrama, no sabria si ese diagrama esta bien. (derechos de imágenes  yoreparo cualquier problema las saco).
Quería saber un poco el funcionamiento , si ese diagrama funciona y si a alguien le sirve ya que no encontré ninguno parecido, solo este ejemplo.

.y este es el que yo tengo Muchas Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

Que Integrado tiene?


----------



## masfas25 (Sep 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Que Integrado tiene?


Mala mia por editar el mensaje, no lo puse es un 556


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

Suponia que era  un 556 pero quería estar seguro, ya que he visto muchos de ese tipo con dos 555


----------



## masfas25 (Sep 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Suponia que era  un 556 pero quería estar seguro, ya que he visto muchos de ese tipo con dos 555



me falto la vista de arriba para ver si tiene algún error ese diagrama o algo que llame la atención.


----------



## masfas25 (Sep 19, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Suponia que era  un 556 pero quería estar seguro, ya que he visto muchos de ese tipo con dos 555


Hola panda! Cambie el 2955 del mio que estaba quemado y un par de capacitores pero no tira pulso ni nada. Cambie dos 103 lenteja por unos 2a103k que segun el de la casa de electronica son lo mismo, ya revise pistas y todo pero esta muerto nose  que mas puede fallar,


pandacba dijo:


> Suponia que era  un 556 pero quería estar seguro, ya que he visto muchos de ese tipo con dos 555


e


----------



## sergiot (Sep 20, 2018)

Perdon que pregunte, llegué tarde al post, estás reparando el generador de la foto?? estas cambiando componentes por que si, o los mediste y estan en mal estado?? podes levantar el circuito de la placa como para poder deducir lo que esta pasando o que cosas y como medirlas?? dibujarlo bien y no como el mamarracho que está mas arriba.


----------



## roiierAQP (Oct 19, 2018)

*H*ola amigos*,* de tiempo vuelvo al tema de hacer un pulsador de inyectores common rail*,* la verdad lo logré con circuitos q*ue *subieron aquí mismo con 2 ne 555 ( haciendo unas pequeñas modificaciones), lo utilizo con un probador manual  de inyectores y mas el pulso normal puedo diagnosticar cualquier inyector, t*a*mb*ién* puedo probarlos en un banco para de pruebas de bombas mecánicas, haciendo girar mi bomba de alta hp0 denso la alta presión a un riel y de ahí a un inyector, me compré un manómetro analógico de 2500 bar con lo que puedo controlar la presión al variar las RPM. Ahora lo que quiero hacer es probar los 4 simultáneamente o de diferentes marcas, el problema es que al poner 2 o mas en el circuito calienta demasiado el MOSFET , y el otro como que no le llega la suficiente corriente. alguien q*ue* haya hecho para mas de 1 inyector....
*H*ice éste para 2 inyectores poniéndole un potenciómetro doble para q*ue* cada uno controle, cada par de 555, el problema es que tengo q*ue* utilizar 2 fuentes...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2018)

Ya que la información que del foro te ha servido, seria bueno así como otros compartieron esquemas, que tu compartas tu esquema de aplicación


----------



## masfas25 (Oct 20, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Perdon que pregunte, llegué tarde al post, estás reparando el generador de la foto?? estas cambiando componentes por que si, o los mediste y estan en mal estado?? podes levantar el circuito de la placa como para poder deducir lo que esta pasando o que cosas y como medirlas?? dibujarlo bien y no como el mamarracho que está mas arriba.


Con el laburo y todo deje de lado el proyecto, el transistor estaba quemado al igual que el regulador de voltaje, lo probe y no levanto nada, el diagrama no es mio por eso pase las fotos de la placa.


----------



## Fernandotvx (Jun 20, 2019)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola denis92 ..bueno aca te subo los pdf reformados para las dos tenciones...y no creo que tengas problemas .... en cuanto a la carga... piezo o inductivos ..... los IRF se las aguantan de sobra ..cualquier duda consulta tranquilo ... juan       ... PD :en cuanto a la placa ..... hoy en dia todos mis montajes son asi ....... trato de ser lo mas prolijo que se pueda (aprendi que eso quita muchos errores de funcionamiento ) y la tecnica es facil ...... y no lleva mas trabajo o atencion que las otras.


 
Amigo que potenciómetros utilizan o como los conectaron, tengo esa gran duda,


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 22, 2019)

aca esta el esquema electrico


----------



## Alitos100 (Ene 26, 2020)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola denis92 ........  yo arme este y funciona re-bien .... me lo paso el esquema un amigo del foro ...... por aca tenes los PDF listos para planchar y guia de montaje  _ Autodiagnosis ELM 327 _.........  y por aca esta la foto del aparato terminado Ver el archivo adjunto 104313 ... otra vista ....  Ver el archivo adjunto 104312  lo que tendrias que adaptar el la salida al voltaje alto o separar  los voltjes en la placa 12v ....  y agregarle los 80v .........  se puede cortando las pistas de cobre (es donde esta la flecha amarilla y el corte en azul ) ....  Ver el archivo adjunto 109642 da lugar a que pongas una bornera y conectar alli los 80v .... si queres te genero un nuevo PDF con la reforma no me cuesta nada porque tengo el original ..aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ...... los transistores (IRF) te sirven igual aguantan ese voltaje (sobredimencionados ) ........ tal vez haga falta dicipador ..... juan


En el 2020 si estás vivo todavía😅te pregunto,de cuánto serían los potenciómetro el de RPM y de APERTURA, gracias


----------



## Ezeinyeccionelectronica (Jul 5, 2020)

Gacsms dijo:


> Hola aca va un poco del circuito.. En la proxima va el programa para el pic...



Pero eso es para inyector PIEZO eléctrico o inyector inductivo?



roiierAQP dijo:


> *H*ola amigos*,* de tiempo vuelvo al tema de hacer un pulsador de inyectores common rail*,* la verdad lo logré con circuitos q*ue *subieron aquí mismo con 2 ne 555 ( haciendo unas pequeñas modificaciones), lo utilizo con un probador manual  de inyectores y mas el pulso normal puedo diagnosticar cualquier inyector, t*a*mb*ién* puedo probarlos en un banco para de pruebas de bombas mecánicas, haciendo girar mi bomba de alta hp0 denso la alta presión a un riel y de ahí a un inyector, me compré un manómetro analógico de 2500 bar con lo que puedo controlar la presión al variar las RPM. Ahora lo que quiero hacer es probar los 4 simultáneamente o de diferentes marcas, el problema es que al poner 2 o mas en el circuito calienta demasiado el MOSFET , y el otro como que no le llega la suficiente corriente. alguien q*ue* haya hecho para mas de 1 inyector....
> *H*ice éste para 2 inyectores poniéndole un potenciómetro doble para q*ue* cada uno controle, cada par de 555, el problema es que tengo q*ue* utilizar 2 fuentes...



Tenés plano de ese que vos decís ?


----------



## crosales (May 13, 2021)

palite dijo:


> Hola muy buenas, lo primero que he tenido que estudiar para registrarme  ni idea de electrónica y me pedían el rt de unas resistencias, que grande es san google  de antemano daros las gracias por las respuestas si ese es el caso, al lio.
> 
> simple, vi un diagrama de un pulsador para inyección con un 555 y me lie la manta a la cabeza sin saber nada de nada de electrónica y montado esta en una protoboard porque ni idea de planchar ni soldar, le pongo una fuente de pc a 12v y el led encienda haciendome la onda cuadrada, perfecto, pero contra mas leo menos me aclaro, entre inyectores inductivos, piezoelectricos y demás.... bueno he visto un vídeo donde un chaval utiliza 2 fuentes una para el circuito y otro para el inyector, coge el negativo del circuito y el positivo de otra fuente, pudiera ser que si yo utilizo una fuente secundaria de 110v y le conecto el positivo al inyector y el negativo del circuito de 12v me abra el inyector piezoelectrico common rail? se fundirá algo en el circuito? como por ejemplo los mosfets que son de 17 amperios, simplemente no funcionara porque los pulsos de la onda van por el positivo?



*P*erdón por revivir el post, pero estoy armando algo así parecido, y quería hacerlo secuencial ya que si se activan todos juntos cae la presión en el riel de inyección y no se mide correctamente el cauda. El problema esta en que si uso el cd4017 no interesa el ancho de pulso que configuro con el 555 en modo monostable, solo la frecuencia configurada en el primer 555. habría una manera de hacer que sea secuencial (por ejemplo 1-3-4-2 ) pero respetando frecuencia y duty?


----------



## sergiot (May 14, 2021)

El 555 tiene que ser en modo astable, ahi es donde configuras el duty cicle, pero no veo el porque tiene que ser secuencial, si es solo para medir o probar, incluso muchos sistemas de inyección antiguos y no tantos, son simultaneos y asi funcionan en el auto.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 14, 2021)

crosales dijo:


> *P*erdón por revivir el post, pero estoy armando algo así parecido, y quería hacerlo secuencial ya que si se activan todos juntos cae la presión en el riel de inyección y no se mide correctamente el cauda. El problema esta en que si uso el cd4017 no interesa el ancho de pulso que configuro con el 555 en modo monostable, solo la frecuencia configurada en el primer 555. habría una manera de hacer que sea secuencial (por ejemplo 1-3-4-2 ) pero respetando frecuencia y duty


Hola ., la razon inportante de que funcionen todos al mismo tiempo .,  es que el liquido se va midiendo en una bureta graduada ., (todos tendrian que llenarla igual)
Si la bonba no tine sufuciente precion para los cuatro inyectores .,  no sirve


----------



## crosales (May 14, 2021)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola ., la razón importante de que funcionen todos al mismo tiempo .,  es que el liquido se va midiendo en una bureta graduada ., (todos tendrían que llenarla igual)
> Si la bomba no tine suficiente presión para los cuatro inyectores, no sirve.



*E*ntiendo, yo para probarlos no uso una bomba eléctrica, sino un sifón con nafta y se presuriza con un compresor a máximo 8 bares así que no creo que baje tanto la presión al abrir todos a la vez. *M*i consulta es la siguiente. *P*ara no sobrecargar a la salida del 555 usé una configuración push pull, quería saber si está bien. *Y*a que al simularla con el *M*ultisim teniendo 4 irf540 en paralelo me falla.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 15, 2021)

Hola tendrias que usar una bonba ., como la que lleva el motor
Al variar los parametros de precion y caudal
Tambien cambias los valores de funcionamiento de los inyectores en el motor
Muy mala idea al hacer eso
Guiate por este esquema que funciona corectamente https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/plano-de-probador-de-inyector-electonico-1-jpg.54946/


----------



## sergiot (May 17, 2021)

Que tipo de inyectores son lo que queres excitar y/o conbtrolar? no entiendo el porque de un push-pull para eso si con un simple transistor es suficiente, por eso la pregunta.


----------



## crosales (May 17, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Que tipo de inyectores son lo que queres excitar y/o conbtrolar? no entiendo el porque de un push-pull para eso si con un simple transistor es suficiente, por eso la pregunta.


Solo nafteros inductivos.


----------



## sergiot (May 18, 2021)

Entonces no veo el porque de tanta complicación, los drivers originales de las ecus son simples mosfet o transistores a colector abierto.
Como para que te sirva como dato, yo tengo un transformador viejo de 12Vac un diodo y con eso los conecto a los inyectores, y lo uso para todo, cuando vienen pegados por estar años sin funcionar, cuando tengo que probar toda la rampa si pulverizan bien y todos, y para la limpieza del ultrasonido.


----------



## Diego1524 (May 19, 2021)

Buenas  será que me pueden compartir algún diagrama para realizar un probador de inyectores diésel piezo electrico


----------



## valdiv (Ene 31, 2022)

locodelafonola dijo:


> aca esta el esquema electrico


Buenas tardes, podrias explicar el circuito subido si es para inyectores diesel, sirve para piezo y inductivos la fuente de 80v o 110v mencionada anteriormente donde iria conectada gracias y disculpa las molestias


----------

